# Svd Vs Mvp2.0 Or Other



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Hey guys,

So if all goes according to plan then next month I will be in the market for a DigiMod.

The two mods I was looking at are the SVD and the MVP2.0.

I was initially set on the SVD but after a post I saw about the grommet under the pin causing issues I became two minded. So basically I am looking for some advice.

Of the two devices which would you choose and why? Also if there is another Mod you would recommend which is in a similar price range as those two please let me know why you would choose that over the other two.

My reason for looking into DigiMods is because well I want something that will give me more satisfaction in terms of enhancing the flavours (I am a flavour chaser) than the stand ego devices give as well I would like to start building my own coils and well the SVD (not sure about the MVP) has an ohms meter built in which I really like.

Looking forward to the responses.


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

hi @BhavZ

i have a SVD, and love it

i had egos before, and trust me after i got the SVD, it was like i entered a new stage in vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac (20/2/14)

Personally, i would go with the MVP2. My reasons : 1) it has a much, much longer battery life. 2) You don't have to buy a separate battery and charger. 3) To me, the vape is definitely better, i has a more consistent draw, as it doesn't have the same pulse width modulation (fires on and off rapidly, creating an average W or V) as the svd. 4) You can charge your phone, ipad, camera etc from it.

The vaping better part is the biggest reason i would choose the mvp over the svd. That being said, the svd is also a great device, and to me, looks much better than the mvp, especially in 18350 mode, but then you have really poor battery life. Also, the mvp2 has an ohm reader, not the mvp1. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 3


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Personally, i would go with the MVP2. My reasons : 1) it has a much, much longer battery life. 2) You don't have to buy a separate battery and charger. 3) To me, the vape is definitely better, i has a more consistent draw, as it doesn't have the same pulse width modulation (fires on and off rapidly, creating an average W or V) as the svd. 4) You can charge your phone, ipad, camera etc from it.
> 
> The vaping better part is the biggest reason i would choose the mvp over the svd. That being said, the svd is also a great device, and to me, looks much better than the mvp, especially in 18350 mode, but then you have really poor battery life. Also, the mvp2 has an ohm reader, not the mvp1. Hope this helps



Dude thank you for the in depth reply, I truly appreciate it.

Guys please keep the opinions coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

What zodiac said  I agree 100% I've had both and i love the mvp

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> What zodiac said  I agree 100%
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



ok so right now I am leaning 55% MVP2.0 and 45% SVD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

I'm with @Zodiac all the way... I have both and I never use my SVD because I find the menu system annoying and suspect... the MVP does what it's supposed to everytime... maybe I'm just doff but the SVD you actually have to watch the menu while you turn it on and off... argghhhh... it's just kak! The only reason I keep it is because I have 4 x 18650 Batteries for it all fully charged and maybe one day we'll have a power failure for a long time and my MVP may run out of juice and I'll have to use the SVD... plus the SVD looks so kewl and impresses the hell out of people when you show it to them. 

The MVP is just so perfect!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Thanks Rob for the feedback.

MVP is looking mighty fine right now..


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> MVP is looking mighty fine right now..



You won't be sorry @BhavZ ! But you will be if you get the SVD... it's really no contest unless you want a device that looks like a lightsabre and doesn't fit in your pocket!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't be sorry @BhavZ ! But you will be if you get the SVD... it's really no contest unless you want a device that looks like a lightsabre and doesn't fit in your pocket!


Very good point.. 

I guess it's the MvP then, just need that paycheck to come in already

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mklops (20/2/14)

Ok guys can I throw another ball in the court.. SVD vs eVic?

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Ok guys can I throw another ball in the court.. SVD vs eVic?
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull



This one I can't help on... never played with an eVic... but probably never will because I have an MVP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Had evic now have svd and all I can say is I miss my evic! had mvp and wasn't a fan . 
evic good function doesn't hit as hard as svd
mvp just couldn't come right
svd is awesome and hits like a mech but it's a bit terminator like a baby 134
another mod I really enjoyed and based on same board like svd is the vamo .
The new ones are good and have a lot more functionality.
just my opinion so please don't start the ranting.
what about a vtr? never had one but it suppose to be good 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

very very interesting thanks guys for all the input


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Also most new tanks seat nicely on the svd 
you need to consider that I couldn't see myself putting kayfun on mvp or even vamo for that matter .
realistically it's personal preference. 
good luck man I'm sure u will find the mod meant for u 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

From a looking good perspective, those big tanks look very ugly for me on the MVP. Better on the SVD. If, as you say, you want to start building your own coils, the SVD is much better as it can give you more power than the MVP - 15 W as opposed to 11.5 W (if I remember correctly). Like all mods, if you overtighten you will get problems.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Zegee said:


> Also most new tanks seat nicely on the svd
> you need to consider that I couldn't see myself putting kayfun on mvp or even vamo for that matter .
> realistically it's personal preference.
> good luck man I'm sure u will find the mod meant for u
> ...


Thanks dude

I do like the fact that the SVD max watts is 15 compared to the MVP which is only 11

but the need for extra batteries and charger is also something to take note of for me..


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> From a looking good perspective, those big tanks look very ugly for me on the MVP. Better on the SVD. If, as you say, you want to start building your own coils, the SVD is much better as it can give you more power than the MVP - 15 W as opposed to 11.5 W (if I remember correctly). Like all mods, if you overtighten you will get problems.



Thanks @Matthee 

Yeah definitely gonna need to think about it a lot more..

Right now I only have clearo's but definitely want to start getting to building coils.


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> I do like the fact that the SVD max watts is 15 compared to the MVP which is only 11
> 
> but the need for extra batteries and charger is also something to take note of for me..


That is true, but if you are going to end up with a mech mod and rba, like most do, you wont then have that expense. And you will have a Digimod that can read resistance/ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

Matthee said:


> That is true, but if you are going to end up with a mech mod and rba, like most do, you wont then have that expense. And you will have a Digimod that can read resistance/ohms.


that's exactly me

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> I do like the fact that the SVD max watts is 15 compared to the MVP which is only 11
> 
> but the need for extra batteries and charger is also something to take note of for me..


realistically like Matthee said u will end up with a mech and that means batteries and charger don't fight it !
You will want a dripper or a reo or both and a kayfun and the next big thing and realistically you will always be evolving.
I look at my ego battery most days and laugh it almost needs to be framed with quote reading" in the beggining" I have been at this 7 months or so been through 4 Digimod 3 mech a reo and a lot of tanks and I guarantee I am small fry compare to some of the guys on the forum. its the nature of it.
@cvs has been through almost everything known to man 

get the damn batteries and a charger 
you will Thank us in the long run

just my 2c

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf (20/2/14)

I loved my SVD purely because I could push the wattage. It does make a big difference when u wanna push ur rebuildables to the limit. Bare in mind 1.8 to 2.2ohms are standard coils. When you push biggrr wattage through them the vapour and flavour production changes. You dnt wanna be stuck with a mod wondering wow 11.5watts is vaping awesomely what if I had to give it 12.5watts. SVD just looks sexy. IMO I dont like the look of any tank on a MVP. But that is personal opinion

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

I would like to eventually end up with a reo.

And rebuild sound really interesting, not saying I will be any good at it but I do love the sound of building my own coils.


----------



## SunRam (20/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Ok guys can I throw another ball in the court.. SVD vs eVic?
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


Man, stay away from the eVic. It is a brilliant concept, and a damn fine looking mod, by it must be the flimsiest mod ever made. Easily the mod with the most breakages, go read in any international forum. I bought 4 for some friends and myself, when they just launched, and it was great for a bout a month, when it conked in. All my friend's ' broke too. It simply just snaps off right above the plastic screen. Please don't waste your money on that pos. Take the advice from others here, and don't stress about buying batteries and a charger, as by far the most mods need them, so it will never go to waste. I think the MVP is awesome, but imo looks silly with big tanks and especially kayfuns. My SVD is 8 months old, and the centre pin grommet only recently gave me problems, but is was such an easy fix . My advice, go with the SVD

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed (20/2/14)

I highly recomend the mvp 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Man this is becoming hard than I thought..

This is way more difficult than choosing a phone or a car..

Thank you guys for all the inputs, so if could ask, what sort of checklist does one generally go through when deciding on a new mod?


----------



## TylerD (21/2/14)

Do I need a vw/vv mod that is expensive and limited to 15 watt or less? No
Will I just get a mech mod and it will be perfect for all my setups and will be cheaper than all the vv/vw mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/2/14)

Hi @BhavZ 

I understand your dilemma. I really think there is no clear answer. I am fortunate to have both the MVP 2 and the SVD. They are different 

I use the MVP as my "workhorse" on my standard protanks at about 8 watts and the SVD to power my IGO-L dripper at 12 to 13 watts

I love both devices. 

Just got back from a 4 day trip to CT. Just took the MVP and my protanks and didnt charge it the whole time. Its still going!

But when i got home, i couldnt wait for a high power dripping session on the SVD and dripper. 

So i think personally they both have their placed. MVP for reliability, MASSIVE battery capacity and at least in my case its my travel buddy now. SVD for higher power dripping. That said, the SVD is way more costly since i had to buy the two batteries and a good charger. But at least i have them now for future devices down the line. 

Hope i havent confused you more


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Thanks @Silver1

I want to get into dripping eventually but for now I would like to start building my own coils.

At the moment I only own standard clearomisers but will eventually get something like the tritton or the Kayfun to mess around with.

This certainly wont be my last device and like you said I would like to be able to own both, one can never have enough mods. But at this point it is more like which mod to start with as there is no guarantee as to when the next mod will come along.


----------



## Silver (21/2/14)

When you say you want to start building coils, do you mean like Protank coils? Or on drippers or Kayfuns?


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

To me your answer is straight forward. If, as you have stated, you want to build coils on the Trident and Kayfun, you will need the power of the SVD *and *you will need the ohm meter of the SVD. No contest on your needs as stated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> When you say you want to start building coils, do you mean like Protank coils? Or on drippers or Kayfuns?


I would like to start with the dripper style coils and then maybe try my hand at pro tank coils but mainly dripper style kayfun coils


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Matthee said:


> To me your answer is straight forward. If, as you have stated, you want to build coils on the Trident and Kayfun, you will need the power of the SVD *and *you will need the ohm meter of the SVD. No contest on your needs as stated.


Thanks @Matthee I think that my mind is somewhat made up. At least I have about a week or so to deliberate over it and then decide instead of making a spontaneous purchase.


----------



## shabbar (21/2/14)

+1 for the SVD ,

was in the same boat as you and i decided to go with the svd , the mvp is a really good device but if the battery packs up you screwed , also read of peoples charging pin coming loose , fire button etc etc 

only pro of the mvp is the long battery life where as with the svd you have the looks , its bloody solid , in my opinion its huge with the 18650s but perfect in 18350


----------



## Tornalca (21/2/14)

I have both and I choose the SVD over the MVP. The only reason behind it is that the SVD goes up to 15 watts. I vape my Kayfun on the SVD with 1.4 ohm coil at 14 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Is the SVD able to hand sub ohm coils? I am pretty sure that the MVP doesnt.


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

nope , nothing below 1 ohm


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

I take it that mech are best for sub ohm but I reckon a 1.3 or 1.5 should be good enough for me.. well havent gone below 1.8 yet so looking forward to the new experience


----------



## Mklops (21/2/14)

Just picked up my svd from gizmo now now, now I just gotta wait for payday Wednesday to get batteries 

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Just picked up my svd from gizmo now now, now I just gotta wait for payday Wednesday to get batteries
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


please give a full review once you have it up and running


----------



## fred1sa (21/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Is the SVD able to hand sub ohm coils? I am pretty sure that the MVP doesnt.


I'm pretty sure I ran sub ohm on the first MVP. Not sure about the MVP 2 tho.


----------



## SunRam (21/2/14)

fred1sa said:


> I'm pretty sure I ran sub ohm on the first MVP. Not sure about the MVP 2 tho.


It will default to it's highest W, which is 11W, even if it fires anything below 1.3ohm. So you won't get the benefit of doing anything under 1.3ohm with the MVP. Same goes for SVD, but at 15W

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (22/2/14)

i just ordered a black vamo v2 from slowtech.  cos it's black. ok was also pretty much the cheapest vv/vw dual battery mod floating around over there. since my money is already gone, feel free to tell me how bad vamo's are


----------



## SunRam (22/2/14)

denizenx said:


> i just ordered a black vamo v2 from slowtech.  cos it's black. ok was also pretty much the cheapest vv/vw dual battery mod floating around over there. since my money is already gone, feel free to tell me how bad vamo's are


Nothing wrong with a vamo! You'll be impressed by it, especially for what you paid. Now for the BIG wait. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (22/2/14)

denizenx said:


> i just ordered a black vamo v2 from slowtech.  cos it's black. ok was also pretty much the cheapest vv/vw dual battery mod floating around over there. since my money is already gone, feel free to tell me how bad vamo's are


it's the same like svd any reason u never took later version ?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## shabbar (22/2/14)

Zegee said:


> it's the same like svd any reason u never took later version ?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



was also pretty much the cheapest vv/vw dual battery mod floating around over there ?? probably


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

I take back some of the bad things I said about the SVD... I have been using it with the Nautilus and it looks great and vapes great! I love the fact that I have 4 x 18650 batteries standing by all fully charged and when I'm away fishing it's a comfort to know I won't run out of power.

I still have one gripe... sometimes I pick it up or take it out my pocket and take a drag and nothing happens... I then click the button 3 times because I think it has switched itself off and it was in fact on! 3 more clicks and it's back on and then it's perfect again... anyone else found this?


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

I hate the SVD's button system, much too complicated for me. Then it's locked, then not. How to check resistance again, and voltage, won't up the Watts.....much prefer the Vamo system.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I take back some of the bad things I said about the SVD... I have been using it with the Nautilus and it looks great and vapes great! I love the fact that I have 4 x 18650 batteries standing by all fully charged and when I'm away fishing it's a comfort to know I won't run out of power.
> 
> I still have one gripe... sometimes I pick it up or take it out my pocket and take a drag and nothing happens... I then click the button 3 times because I think it has switched itself off and it was in fact on! 3 more clicks and it's back on and then it's perfect again... anyone else found this?



same happens with mine @Rob Fisher 

but once its on, its on like donkey kong LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I hate the SVD's button system, much too complicated for me. Then it's locked, then not. How to check resistance again, and voltage, won't up the Watts.....much prefer the Vamo system.



Ahhhh I thought it was only me.... I thought I was just being picky... but I'm so with you on this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> same happens with mine @Rob Fisher but once its on, its on like donkey kong LOL



Great so I don't have a lemon and I'm not being a dork... thanks @Riaz and yes it's annoying but the vape on it is so very sweet!

Now I have to go and research what a Vamo system is because @Matthee seems to always be "on the button"!


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I thought it was only me.... I thought I was just being picky... but I'm so with you on this one!


And have you tried reading the manual that comes with it? Not for old eyes and horrible syntax. Had to do the Google thing.


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great so I don't have a lemon and I'm not being a dork... thanks @Riaz and yes it's annoying but the vape on it is so very sweet!
> 
> Now I have to go and research what a Vamo system is because @Matthee seems to always be "on the button"!


Oh, it is just another VV/VW electronic mod, with an easier button system and an OLED screen. I have Version 3. Latest is V5 - http://www.fasttech.com/product/1491700#. Highly rated mod, wonder why our local resellers do not stock them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh, it is just another VV/VW electronic mod, with an easier button system and an OLED screen. I have Version 3. Latest is V5 - http://www.fasttech.com/product/1491700#. Highly rated mod, wonder why our local resellers do not stock them.



Watching Phil Bursado talking about it now... it's a pretty old device... he smaaks it!

Do you know of anyone that has them available locally? Maybe I should wait for the 134 Mini?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Matthee said:


> And have you tried reading the manual that comes with it? Not for old eyes and horrible syntax. Had to do the Google thing.



I just watch Youtube... and I understand it fine but with all the playing of different things I forget when I'm out and about and want to make a change in the settings.


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

Yes the SVD switches itself off after while. I don't know how to disable that feature either.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Yes the SVD switches itself off after while. I don't know how to disable that feature either.



That drives me insane too! Thanks @Gizmo! Really nice to know it's not just me!


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

So battery charged and ready go, loaded into the SVD and all I can say is OH MY GOSH!!! EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING tastes so much better on an SVD. I cannot wait to start building my own coils and letting it rip on this beast of a machine. Very very happy chappy..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

So happy for you @BhavZ 
Enjoy it


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> So happy for you @BhavZ
> Enjoy it


Thanks man, I am so happy I am a member of this community and forum, if not for you guys I would never of known the brilliant tech that is out and would never have come so close to nirvana. You guys rock!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CraftyZA (1/3/14)

Mklops said:


> Ok guys can I throw another ball in the court.. SVD vs eVic?
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


Svd. 
The evic is a geeky toy. It is not the ultimate vape machine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

To those who own an SVD, have you ever noticed a feint electronic buzzing noise? Is that normal?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (9/3/14)

Yup I have, can't figure out if it's from the svd or the coil though

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

On a few ECF threads I have read that it is coming from the device itself. But if it is a normal thing then I dont mind, can only hear it when the house is really quiet


----------



## Mklops (9/3/14)

Still a great device

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Indeed. I have tried it with a few bottom coil atty's and I get the buzz, only thing is that all my bottom coil atty's have been rebuilt so dont know if it is the kanthal and the way I built it or if it is the device itself. Perhaps @johanct or some of the suppliers could provide some insight into it.


----------



## Mklops (9/3/14)

No I doubt it, I get it on the standard coils aswell

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Does your device get warm?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> To those who own an SVD, have you ever noticed a feint electronic buzzing noise? Is that normal?



I can't say I have ever heard it...


----------



## Mklops (9/3/14)

A little bit at the top between mod and tank but from what I have read it's nothing to worry about... also its understandable as the whole device is metal so you'll feel it a lot more than other devices

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Good point. Thanks, helps put my mind at ease


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

It uses PWM (pulse width modulation). Many electronic mods do. See this post and below for more info.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

@BhavZ & @Mklops I've never tested / repaired a SVD. So I can just assume at this stage. It is highly unlikely that the noise comes from the coil. The origin of the noise is due to the undertones generated internally by the high frequency switching circuit. Nothing to be worried about - start worrying when the device gets uncomfortably hot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Thanks @johanct my kind is at rest now


----------



## Silver (10/3/14)

My SVD does that Gazza. Difficult to hear it but if i put my ear to the mod around the fire button area or just above i can hear it buzzing away. Does it with all atties.


----------



## Yash (22/6/14)

Glad I found this thread, have my SVD for just over a week now and it was dead silent from day one.

Now tonight it's started to make the same buzzing sound from inside where the circuitry is when it's fired.

Not getting hot, but glad to know it's 'normal'.

Cheers,

Yash


----------

